# Need Fish ID



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

What kind of fish is this? Thanks...


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm no expert, but it looks like a snakehead or bowfin to me. 

Does it have teeth?


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Did not see teeth of note. Was caught bottom fishing a Carolina rigged live shrimp in ICW near Galvez Landing.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks like a type of wrasse to me.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Got a better picture of the anal fin.


----------



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

Ugly


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I only have the pic I posted.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Southern Hake*


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

http://txmarspecies.tamug.edu/fishdetails.cfm?scinameID=Urophycis floridana


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

markw nailed it.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Did ya eat it? Looks like a couple nice filets


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Released...


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*S_ _ t Hake*

We used to catch a very close relative of that in New England and we called it a hake. Because of the color of those we refered to them as sh _t hake. The color was the only thing we referenced. The taste was very good. Silver Hake was very good also and it had a better name. If you fillet both of them you won't know the difference when it comes to the dinner plate. We ate plenty. Next time remember to use the knife. Good Luck, Mike


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

have caught some gulf hake deep dropping the spur(up to 1400ft) and rigs(700-800ft) that looks pretty much identical and they werent very big but taste great.


----------

